# Best life is Lefty drive... - Der Lefty und das C im D



## Lefty88 (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die meisten werden das Cannondale bereits von Bildern, Facebook, Tune homepage, Cannondale Club oder woher auch immer kennen...
Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle einen verspäteten Umbaufred eröffnen, ausgehend von der aktuell IST Basis...

Da der gesunde Knall eines Schraubers niemals endet, ist hier sicher noch nicht aller Tage Abend  

Daher lasst euch überraschen, was so kommt und was so geht, Lefty drive - best life..  

Zum Bike selbst:

Cannondale F-Si Team 2015 ...
....
....
aktuell all in bei 7,9x Kg 

Tune Carbon Kurbeln liegen hier schon bereit. Mehr auf diesem Kanal, irgendwann...die Tage...lasst euch überraschen. 

Cheers,

Der Lefty.


----------



## Lefty88 (1. November 2017)

Aktuell und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (2. November 2017)

Bloß mal ein paar Anregungen. Sowohl Element als auch FSI haben noch genug Stahlschrauben verbaut (Vorbau (?), Fender, IS Adapter, evtl. Xloc) . Bzw an der Stütze/evtl.FSI Vorbau/evtl.Xloc silberne und damit unpassende Titanschrauben. Zudem erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man am Fully Gripshift und am Hardtail Trigger fährt. Und zumindest am FSI offensichtlich eine Zwofingerbremstechnik benutzt, aufgrund der bescheidenen Bremsenmontage. Dann kann man noch die Xloc Einheit der Lefty bzw die blauen Foxknöpfe und weitere bunten Teilchen eloxieren lassen, und die Xloc Leitungsabgänge bei Avid aus Alu suchen und gleich mit Färben. Natürlich bevor man mit dem Gedanken spielt, Geld für Tunekurbeln auszugeben.


----------



## Lefty88 (2. November 2017)

Hey ho und danke für deine Anregungen  
Schrauben sind wie du vermutet hast silberne Titan verbaut, schwarz eloxierte wären einen Versuch wert! Alu werde ich aus Prinzip nicht verbauen. Trigger und Gripshift, in der Tat nicht Standard, aber am Fully finde ich es aufgrund der Sitzposition angenehmer. Das wäre wie wenn du fragst warum Auto A ein Handschalter und Auto B ein DSG Getriebe hat - soll es geben 
Bremsen sind beides mal die H2O mit 1-Finger Hebel und beide werden auch genau so genutzt, für mich genau passend. Eloxalteile kann man machen, vielleicht passiert das über den Winter, wenn mir langweilig ist 
Kurbeln liegen bereits hier und warten auf einen Einbau, ebenso ein paar andere Teilchen Ceramic...


----------



## Alex0303 (2. November 2017)

jetzt schon ein sehr schönes Bike. 
bin auf den "Umbau" gespannt.


----------



## Lefty88 (5. November 2017)

CeramicSpeed + Neon Camo new..


----------



## ccpirat (5. November 2017)

Okay, ich seh andere Aufkleber.
Aber Caramic Speed?

Langweilig, ich dachte hier gibt es einen echten Umbauthread.


----------



## Lefty88 (5. November 2017)

ccpirat Umbauthread an einem Bike an welchem 97% bereits nicht mehr Original sind? Da müssen andere mal vorlegen, lasse mich da gerne überraschen, was so alles „möglich“ ist...

Der aufmerksame Betrachter erkennt das bis auf Kettenblatt (XX1) + Schaltwerk, Kasette (XX1) nichts mehr Serie ist


----------



## Lefty88 (5. November 2017)

...


----------



## Lefty88 (19. November 2017)

Nochmal 2-3 Bilder...der Winter wird lang, gibt ein paar Updates


----------



## Lefty88 (19. November 2017)

Fett ist wie immer raus, alle 4 Wochen wird geöffnet und Maschinenöl beträufelt...dafür brauch ich keine Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (21. November 2017)

Hört sich rattenscharf an, aber mal Hand aufs Herz. Damit hat man doch deutlich Verschleiß? Was für Maschinenöl nimmst du da? Ähnlich wie klassisches Motorenöl, z.B. 10W40? So für den Race-LRS wäre das schon ne coole Sache.


----------



## Lefty88 (21. November 2017)

Servus,

dass der Verschleiß durch Weglassen des eigentlichen Lagerfettes natürlich erhöht ist/wird, ist ja logisch. Man kann das aber wenn man es so wie ich macht und wirklich alle 4 Wochen aufmacht, putzt und neu "ölt" durchaus in Grenzen halten...
Ich verwende dünnflüssiges Nähmaschinenöl, im 3. Laufradsatz seit ca. 3 Jahren (an 3 Bikes).

Der Sound ist leider geil, wer es natürlich leise mag, für den ist diese Vorgehensweise nichts...


----------



## Lefty88 (14. Februar 2018)

Noch einmal mit aktueller Optik..


----------



## raimi-27 (15. Februar 2018)

Der Sound...weiß nicht.
Das Rad hat was. Aber schön langsam wird es to much. Oder nicht?


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Februar 2018)

Ein Projekt ist nie fertig. Und falls es fertig ist, ist es kein Projekt mehr  
Das Ding wird oft genug gefahren...


----------



## raimi-27 (16. Februar 2018)

Wird ein Powermeter auch montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (16. Februar 2018)

Eher nicht. Die Tune Carbon Kurbel passt nicht 1:1 zwecks BB30, da wird aktuell angepasst. Ansonsten wird das Grün verschwinden.


----------



## Flanschbob (18. Februar 2018)

sehe ich das falsch oder sitzt der schnellspanner hinten nicht richtig? der runde teil des hebels müsste dich in der kuhle der "unterlegscheibe" liegen, steht aber 90°gedreht dazu. sieht man am besten auf dem bild von der hinterradnabe.


----------



## Alex0303 (18. Februar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die Tune Carbon Kurbel passt nicht 1:1 zwecks BB30, da wird aktuell angepasst. Ansonsten wird das Grün verschwinden.



Das Bike generell oder nur die Eloxalteile?


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Februar 2018)

@Flanschbob korrekt, war nur gesteckt da die Kassette ab kam. 

Gruß


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Februar 2018)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das Bike generell oder nur die Eloxalteile?



Das Bike...


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Februar 2018)

Vorgeschmack - weiteres folgt und fertig ist noch nichts.


----------



## T.R. (19. Februar 2018)

Gefällt mir besser! Auch der Schriftzug am Rahmen.......


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2018)

Die übermäßig bearbeiteten Bilder sind wie immer wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Februar 2018)

Die Tage kommen ein paar detailiertere Bilder, die Farben der Decals sind in der Tat so und nicht farblich bearbeitet, lediglich der Hintergrund ist entfärbt und dadurch wirkt der schwarze Kontrast so hoch.

Grüße


----------



## raimi-27 (19. Februar 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die übermäßig bearbeiteten Bilder sind wie immer wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.


Wäre neugierig ohne Bearbeitung wie alles rüberkommt. Nur das zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (20. Februar 2018)

Felgendecals kommen weg, da kommt was richtig feines...

Ansonsten wird die Eagle XX1 montiert und dannnwartet das Cannondale mal auf die neue Saison...


----------



## zett78 (21. Februar 2018)

Oh weia


----------



## ccpirat (21. Februar 2018)

JungJung, du hast ein verdammt hohes Geltungsbedürfnis.
Wie kann man paar Aufkleber als Projekt feiern ‍♂️


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Februar 2018)

Wer sprach von einem Projekt?
Da das Bike nicht mehr serie ist, ist es natürlich ein Projekt in Form von Custom made. Aber ein Aufkleberprojekt?
Ich würde es eher als neues Design für 2018 bezeichnen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was du dir darauf zusammen reimst, ist deine Sache.
Ich sehe in anderen topics zum 10x Bilder von Spezialiced S-Works Rahmen, aus 20 Blickwinkeln, das langweilt mich durchaus mehr, ob da nun ein neuer Sattel drauf ist oder net, es bleibt trotzdem ein S-Works (und das im öffentlichen Bilder Topic) 

Und da das hier ein topic von mir über mein Bike ist, ist es logisch dass hier auch Infos zum Bike hinein kommen, oder wo denn sonst? 

Das Cannondale wird optisch für 2018 noch einmal etwas angepasst, dann war es das warscheinlich, denn parallel warten 2 neue Rahmen auf einen Aufbau 

Ein Forum lebt nun mal davon, dass man Hobby und Bilder teilt, damit andere was zum Glotzen haben, ansonsten kann auch jeder seinem dristen Bikerdasein nachgehen, Abends über seine Hometrails flattern und heim ins Bett und gut. Aber dann braucht es kein Forum, wenn Austausch und Informationen nicht erwünscht sind.

Ob du zu deinem Bike ein Umbaubericht startest, oder nicht, obliegt ja dir selbst  Und wen es nicht interessiert, kein Ding, aber dem stehen ja andere Themen hier zur Verfügung


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Februar 2018)

So um meinen Geltungsbedürfnis Tribut zu zollen...

Hier wie gewünscht ein aktuelles Bild ohne farbliche Bearbeitung etc. !

Felgendecals werden noch angepasst.

Grüße


----------



## ekm (21. Februar 2018)

Die Räder wollen irgendwie nicht zum Rest passen, sieht aus wie auf einer Autoherstellerkonfigurationsseite, bei der man sich verschiedene Räder zum Modell aussuchen kann (soll nicht bedeuten, dass ich jetzt Fotomontage unterstelle). Liegt sicher am erheblichen Kontrast von Farbe und Form  Aber die Decals an den Felgen sollen ja geändert werden.


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Februar 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Kameras "Neon" schlecht einfangen können. Die Decals sind stand heute tatsächlich richtig neon orange, wirkt auf dem Bild eher rot..
Hier wird aber optisch noch angepasst, sodass es zum aktuellen Design des Rahmens passt.

Die CeramSpeed Schalltrollen sind wieder demontiert worden, bei mir hatte es zu vermehrten Schlagen der Kette in den oberen Gängen geführt, trotz mehrfachem Einstellen immer wieder der selbe Effekt. 

Daher wer Interesse hat, das Schaltrollenset (11-fach) für VB 180,-€.

VG


----------



## Lefty88 (6. März 2018)

So, es wird wohl noch ein neuer 1 1/8“ Vorbau nebst Leonardi Steuerrohr Einzug halten, ansonsten ready für die Saison 2K18.


----------



## T.R. (6. März 2018)

Sorry, ich hätte die Decals an den Felgen gelb gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (7. März 2018)

Die sind neon gelb (wie am Rahmen) + grün weil es am bike auch genug grün hat... 
komplett neon gelb war optisch nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Lefty88 (7. März 2018)




----------



## gili89 (8. März 2018)

grün-gelb schlägt sich halt ordentlich. das tut leider in den augen weh...


----------



## Lefty88 (8. März 2018)

Das darf es auch, ist nicht umsonst "fluo"


----------



## maze665 (14. März 2018)

nun ja ... wems gefällt ... wäre mir persönlich zu laut von der optik her ... ansonsten nettes fahrrad.


----------



## Marc19 (27. März 2018)

im grudne schickes ding......

einzige Manko, der Leo vorbau....passt nicht, finde ich.
hau dir nen OPI dran, ist Auch leichter.....

Hatte den Leo mit -20/100 drauf, sah besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (27. März 2018)

der Leo Vorbau wird verschwinden, ich werde einen ganz normalen 1 1/8" Vorbau montieren, das passende Steuerrohr liegt bereits hier...

Bin mir noch unschlüssig welchen Vorbau...


----------



## feedyourhead (27. März 2018)

gili89 schrieb:


> grün-gelb schlägt sich halt ordentlich. das tut leider in den augen weh...


Wer denkt, die Farben des Bikes sind auf den Fotos realitätsgetreu und nur der Hintergrund sei entfärbt ist sowas von weit davon entfernt das störend zu finden.

Mich stören die vielen unterschiedlichen Farbtöne.

Das Grün der Bremshebel zum Tune-Grün und jetzt auch noch zu den grünen Decals.
Vom Orange der ESI Lenkerkappen über den Continental-Schriftzug hin zu dem Eloxalgold der Bremsenschrauben und schließlich das Gelb der Rahmendecals. Das kämpft dann nochmal mit der Farbe der Aramidfasern der Speedneedle.
Und irgendwo schreit dann noch die rote Kappe der Lefty um Aufmerksamkeit.
Aber das passt ja zum schreienden Freilauf der Nabe...



ccpirat schrieb:


> JungJung, du hast ein verdammt hohes Geltungsbedürfnis.




Vielleicht bei den Fotos mal das Bike "entfärben" und den Hintergrund bunt lassen?


----------



## Lefty88 (27. März 2018)

Diese krassen Farbunterschiede findest du so ziemlich an jedem Serienbike wieder...Rahmenfarben in 2-3 Farben, Reifen mit silbernem Schwalbe Schriftzug, ein Sattel drauf mit Leder und Gestell in Carbon, dabei ist die Fox SC32 orange etc...pp.

Daher, ich liebe Farben  Schlicht und einfarbig ist für mich (!) langweilig...

Beispiel Cape Epic 2K18 - Profibike Markus Bauer...

Schickes Radl, aber farblich passt hier 0,0 etwas...


----------



## feedyourhead (27. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Diese krassen Farbunterschiede findest du so ziemlich an jedem Serienbike wieder...Rahmenfarben in 2-3 Farben, Reifen mit silbernem Schwalbe Schriftzug, ein Sattel drauf mit Leder und Gestell in Carbon, dabei ist die Fox SC32 orange etc...pp.


Nein. Eigentlich sind es oft eher die Serienbikes, welche ein durchgängiges und sauber durchgezogenes Farbkonzept haben.
Mehrere Farbtöne der selben Farbe gibt es da fast nie.
Meistens kommt das erst, mit den Umbauten 

Verschiedene Schwarztöne sind natürlich auch was anderes als Grün und Gelb in sämtlichen Ausführungen.



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Daher, ich liebe Farben  Schlicht und einfarbig ist für mich (!) langweilig...


Klar, nur Dir muss es gefallen! Aber ich denke Du hast sicher auch gerne eine Rückmeldung, was andere dazu sagen, sonst würdest hier ja keine Fotos zeigen.



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Schickes Radl, aber farblich passt hier 0,0 etwas...


Das ist eben auch kein Serienbike. Hab auch nie behauptet, dass mich die Farbunterschiede beim Bike von Markus Bauer nicht stören würden.


----------



## sir-florian (28. März 2018)

Ich find das richtig geil. 

Laut – bunt – ballert!

Weiter so! Würd ich auch fahren.


----------

